# من خالق الشر ؟



## عـلاء (18 يونيو 2011)

هل الله خلق الشر ؟ 

وفي نفس السياق 

هل الله يمكن أن يمكر أو يخدع المؤمن ؟ 


بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

*انت تقصد تسال عن النص دا
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ **صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ** وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ**. **أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ**.*


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2011)

الشر ليس مخلوق..الشر هو الابتعاد عن الله (القداسة)


----------



## عـلاء (18 يونيو 2011)

*السؤال واضح اخي العزيز

هل الله خالق الشر ؟ نعم أم لا بالدليل
الاجابة هي نعم الله خلق الشر 
والدليل : * *اشعياء 45: 7*​ *مصور النور وخالق الظلمة صانع السلام وخالق الشر.انا الرب صانع كل هذه.*​ *



هل الله يمكن أن يخدع أو يمكر بالمؤمن ؟ نعم أم لا بالدليل 

في الانتظار 


وشكرا
*


----------



## bob (18 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انت تقصد تسال عن النص دا
> *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]





شمس الحق قال:


> *مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ **صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ** وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ**. **أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ**.*


*الله عليك يا شمس 
انت بتتنبيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بعد كده حنصلي عليك هههههههههه*[/FONT]


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2011)

*



هل الله خالق الشر ؟ نعم أم لا بالدليل
الاجابة هي نعم الله خلق الشر 
والدليل : 
اشعياء 45: 7
مصور النور وخالق الظلمة صانع السلام وخالق الشر.انا الرب صانع كل هذه.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الجواب هو لا 
الله لم يخلق الشر! الشر ليس مخلوق اساساً!! كالظلمة (العدم)! خالق العدم! الله قدوس لا يخلق الخطيّة! خليك مركّز شويّة*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> *هل الله خالق الشر ؟ نعم أم لا بالدليل
> الاجابة هي نعم الله خلق الشر
> والدليل : * *اشعياء 45: 7*​ *مصور النور وخالق الظلمة صانع السلام وخالق الشر.انا الرب صانع كل هذه.*​


*لا يا كابتن انت هنا تسال وفقط وفقط وفقط
واحنا الىل بنجاوب مش انت يا كابتن
الشر هنا معناها مصيبة calamity وليس شر بمعنى خطية
ويقصد بها ثمار الشر اللى بتحل بالانسان نتيجة الخطية وليس الخطية فى ذاتها
اما اصل الشرور والخطايا والتعدى والكسر هو ابليس وشهوات الانسان الردية
**لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ: «إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ»، لأَنَّ اللهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَدًا.*
*14 وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ.*
*15 ثُمَّ الشَّهْوَةُ إِذَا حَبِلَتْ تَلِدُ خَطِيَّةً، وَالْخَطِيَّةُ إِذَا كَمَلَتْ تُنْتِجُ مَوْتًا** 
والكلام دا كان لملك وثنى اسمه كورش و كانوا بيؤمنوا باله للشر واله للخير 
فالله بيوجه كلامه وبيقول انا اللى بعمل الخير والشر وانا المتحكم فيهم مش الهتكم الوثنية 
ادم كلارك قال
**I make peace, and create evil - Evil is here evidently put for war and its attendant miseries. I will procure peace for the Israelites, and destroy Babylon by war. I form light, and create darkness. Now, as darkness is only the privation of light, so the evil of war is the privation of peace.*​


----------



## عـلاء (18 يونيو 2011)

*


antonius قال:



الجواب هو لا 
الله لم يخلق الشر! الشر ليس مخلوق اساساً!! كالظلمة (العدم)! خالق العدم! الله قدوس لا يخلق الخطيّة! خليك مركّز شويّة

أنقر للتوسيع...



حضرتك بتقول لا الله لم يخلق الشر !!!!!

النص صريح واضح لا لبس فيه 

* *اشعياء 45: 7*​​*مصور النور وخالق الظلمة صانع السلام وخالق الشر.انا الرب صانع كل هذه.*​​ ​*هل اصدقك انت ام اصدق الكتاب المقدس ؟ !!! 

*


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2011)

*



هل اصدقك انت ام اصدق الكتاب المقدس ؟ !!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ومن الاحمق الذي قال لك إنّي خرجت عن الكتاب المُقدّس؟ *
*الشر يأتي في الكتاب المُقدّس بمعنيين, *
*الأول: البلاء, هو ما يظّنه الناس شر, كمثل الكوارث الطبيعية, الموت, شحّة المطر, الى اخره! و هذه من خلق الله! (وهو ما تتكلم عنه الاية)*
*الثاني: هو الخطيّة, المعصية, الاثم, التجاوز على الله, وهذا غير مخلوق! بل هو الابتعاد عن الله الذي هو كمال الخير والقداسة! و لا يمكن أن يخرج عن القدّوس شر او يخلق شراً! فهذا أكبر تعدي وتجاوز على قداسة الله وعدله!!*
*فهمت يا اخ علاء؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> *هل اصدقك انت ام اصدق الكتاب المقدس ؟ !!! *


*هو حد قالك ان كلامه يتعارض مع الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

*ما معنى: صانع السلام و خالق الشر. انا الرب صانع كل هذه ؟*


----------



## عـلاء (18 يونيو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكتاب المقدس يقول عكس ما تتفوه به استاذي الفاضل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الخير هو عكس الشر في الكتاب المقدس وجاء الحديث على وجه العموم والشمول لم يستثني اية شر كما لم يستثني أيه خير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهذا هو الدليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :


 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تث 30: 15  انظر.قد جعلت اليوم قدامك الحياة والخير والموت والشر[/FONT]*​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]والرب في الكتاب المقدس يجازي الشر بشر مثله :[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]2 صم 3: 39 وانا اليوم ضعيف وممسوح ملكا وهؤلاء الرجال بنو صروية اقوى مني.يجازي الرب فاعل الشرّ كشرّه[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يفعل الشر :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 صم 12: 11  هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك امام عينيك واعطيهنّ لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس.[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]1 مل 9: 9 فيقولون من اجل انهم تركوا الرب الههم الذي اخرج آباءهم من ارض مصر وتمسّكوا بآلهة اخرى وسجدوا لها وعبدوها لذلك جلب الرب عليهم كل هذا الشر[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]الملوك الثاني 22 : 20 لذلك هانذا اضمك الى ابائك فتضم الى قبرك بسلام ولا ترى عيناك كل الشر الذي انا جالبه على هذا الموضع.فردوا على الملك جوابا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*​ *الرب خلق الشر والشرير ايضا : *​ *ام 16: 4 الرب صنع الكل لغرضه والشرير ايضا ليوم الشر.*​ *[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ليس هذا فحسب بل إن الرب ندم على الشر أيضا الذي فعله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]1 اخ 21: 15  وارسل الله ملاكا على اورشليم لاهلاكها وفيما هو يهلك رأى الرب فندم على الشر[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هناك دليل من الكتاب المقدس يثبت ما تقول أن الشر هو الابتلاء فقط كما تدعي ؟ !!! (لاحظ أنني لم انف ما قلته ولكن ايضا الشر يمثل كل الشرور ولم يستثني الله الشر في الخلق "خلق الخير والشر" )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]لي عودة 
[/FONT]​


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2011)

ممكن صورة لشهادة اللاهوت التي تحملها و تؤهلك لتفسير الكتاب المُقدّس اخ علاء لو سمحت؟ يبدو إننا في حضرة عالم جليل اليوم !! 
نرد؟


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يونيو 2011)

تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري
 * خالق الشر*          = فبعض الأمم الوثنية ومنهم الفرس كان لهم إيمان بأن هناك إلهين اله للخير          وإله للشر. والمعنى هنا أنه ليس سوى إله واحد والشر هو بسماح منه. والله لا          يتسبب في الشر أو الخطية، فالخطية هي عدم القدرة أو فشل الإنسان في أن يحيا          في بر، فالسرقة هي فشل الإنسان          أن          يحيا أميناً.          ولكن الشر المقصود هنا هو ما يحسبه          الإنسان شراًُ مثل الحروب والأمراض والموت، وهذه يسمح بها الله وهدفها          التأديب. وكلمة شر هنا جاءت ليست بمعنى خطية ولكن الأثار          التي تسببها الخطية من حزن وضيق وآلام. هذه الأث ار          هي نتيجة الخطية ولكن الله بمحبته حول هذه الآلام للتأديب للخلاص وهنا معنى          ما نصلى به بالقداس الغريغورى "حولت لي العقوبة خلاصاً".
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-01-Old-Testament/Father-Antonious-Fekry/27-Sefr-Asheia/Tafseer-Sefr-Ash3eia2__01-Chapter-45.html 
​


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2011)

لي عودة غداً لأرد رداً شاملاً على كل ما طرحه الزميل..
انتظر عودتي يا علاء..


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

*اياك تفسر وتهجص على كتابنا واحنا موجودين هنا تسمع وتتعلم وبس
*


> *[FONT=&quot]الخير هو عكس الشر في الكتاب المقدس وجاء الحديث على وجه العموم والشمول لم يستثني اية شر كما لم يستثني أيه خير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*


*تعالى نشوف*
*هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ لِمَسِيحِهِ، لِكُورَشَ الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُ بِيَمِينِهِ لأَدُوسَ أَمَامَهُ أُمَمًا، وَأَحْقَاءَ مُلُوكٍ أَحُلُّ، لأَفْتَحَ أَمَامَهُ الْمِصْرَاعَيْنِ، وَالأَبْوَابُ لاَ تُغْلَقُ:*
*2 «أَنَا أَسِيرُ قُدَّامَكَ وَالْهِضَابَ أُمَهِّدُ. أُكَسِّرُ مِصْرَاعَيِ النُّحَاسِ، وَمَغَالِيقَ الْحَدِيدِ أَقْصِفُ.*
*3 وَأُعْطِيكَ ذَخَائِرَ الظُّلْمَةِ وَكُنُوزَ الْمَخَابِئِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يَدْعُوكَ بِاسْمِكَ، إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*4 لأَجْلِ عَبْدِي يَعْقُوبَ، وَإِسْرَائِيلَ مُخْتَارِي، دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. لَقَّبْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُنِي.*
*5 أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي.*
*6 لِكَيْ يَعْلَمُوا مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ وَمِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا أَنْ لَيْسَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.*
*7 مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ، صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هذِهِ.*
*عكس السلام ايه؟؟؟؟
الحرب
والحرب فى نظرنا هى شر
والنص بيقول ايه لكورش
**هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ لِمَسِيحِهِ، لِكُورَشَ الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُ بِيَمِينِهِ لأَدُوسَ أَمَامَهُ أُمَمًا
فما هو المقصود اذن من النص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الشر بمعنى الخطية ام نتائج الشر والحروب الله هو المتحكم فيها
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> *[FONT=&quot]وانا اليوم ضعيف وممسوح ملكا وهؤلاء الرجال بنو صروية اقوى مني.يجازي الرب فاعل الشرّ كشرّه[/FONT]*


*وهل عندك مشكلة عن مجازاة الشرير حسب اعماله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *[FONT=&quot]هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك امام عينيك واعطيهنّ لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس.[/FONT]*


*فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّجُلُ! هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنَا مَسَحْتُكَ مَلِكًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنْقَذْتُكَ مِنْ يَدِ شَاوُلَ،*
*8 وَأَعْطَيْتُكَ بَيْتَ سَيِّدِكَ وَنِسَاءَ سَيِّدِكَ فِي حِضْنِكَ، وَأَعْطَيْتُكَ بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ ذلِكَ قَلِيلاً، كُنْتُ أَزِيدُ لَكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا.*
*9 لِمَاذَا احْتَقَرْتَ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ لِتَعْمَلَ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ؟ قَدْ قَتَلْتَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيَّ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَأَخَذْتَ امْرَأَتَهُ لَكَ امْرَأَةً، وَإِيَّاهُ قَتَلْتَ بِسَيْفِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ.*
*10 وَالآنَ لاَ يُفَارِقُ السَّيْفُ بَيْتَكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لأَنَّكَ احْتَقَرْتَنِي وَأَخَذْتَ امْرَأَةَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ لِتَكُونَ لَكَ امْرَأَةً.*
*11 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا أُقِيمُ عَلَيْكَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْتِكَ، وَآخُذُ نِسَاءَكَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَأُعْطِيهِنَّ لِقَرِيبِكَ، فَيَضْطَجعُ مَعَ نِسَائِكَ فِي عَيْنِ هذِهِ الشَّمْسِ.*
*12 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ بِالسِّرِّ وَأَنَا أَفْعَلُ هذَا الأَمْرَ قُدَّامَ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ».*
*دى عقوبة الله لدواد على خطيته وليس شر بمفهوم الخطية *


> *[FONT=&quot]فيقولون من اجل انهم تركوا الرب الههم الذي اخرج آباءهم من ارض مصر وتمسّكوا بآلهة اخرى وسجدوا لها وعبدوها لذلك جلب الرب عليهم كل هذا الشر[/FONT]*


*فَإِنِّي أَقْطَعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ إِيَّاهَا، وَالْبَيْتُ الَّذِي قَدَّسْتُهُ لاسْمِي أَنْفِيهِ مِنْ أَمَامِي، وَيَكُونُ إِسْرَائِيلُ مَثَلاً وَهُزْأَةً فِي جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ،*
*8 وَهذَا الْبَيْتُ يَكُونُ عِبْرَةً. كُلُّ مَنْ يَمُرُّ عَلَيْهِ يَتَعَجَّبُ وَيَصْفُرُ، وَيَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا عَمِلَ الرَّبُّ هكَذَا لِهذِهِ الأَرْضِ وَلِهذَا الْبَيْتِ؟* 
*9 فَيَقُولُونَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَهُمُ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ آبَاءَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَسَجَدُوا لَهَا وَعَبَدُوهَا، لِذلِكَ جَلَبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ هذَا الشَّرِّ».*
*مكتوب ما هو الشر والدينونة التى جلبها الله على اسرائيل بسبب تسمكهم بالهه وثنية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يونيو 2011)

تفسير الآية :-  [ صانع السلام وخالق الشر ] أش45:7 .
     (((( 1 ))))  كلمة الشر – هنا—فى اللغة اليونانية القديمة ، هى " كاكا " أو  " كاكيا "، وتعنى الشيئ الردئ بوجه عام . ++ وهى تختلف عن كلمة الشر بمعنى الخطية ، التى هى : " أمارتيا "، وكذلك عن كلمة إثم : " آنوميا " .
++ فإنها – هنا – تعنى البلايا والكوارث ، كالأمراض والأوبئة والزلازل والبراكين .... إلخ .
++++ ولذلك ، فقد قيلت ، نفس هذه الكلمة ،عن لعازر المسكين ، المضروب بالبلايا الكثيرة ( لو16: 25 ).
 + كما يشتق منها كلمة : " كاكوس " ، بمعنى مريض أو سقيم ، أو ردئ أو سيئ ( مت4: 24 ، 8 : 16 ،، 9: 123 ، مر 1: 32 ، 2: 17 ، 6: 55 ، لو5: 31 ، 7: 2 ، يو18: 23  .... إلخ ).
+++ كما يشتق منها كلمة : " كاكوسيس " بمعنى : مشقة ( أع 7: 34 )
     (((( 2 ))) وسياق الآية ، هو : [  أنا الرب ، لاإله سواى .... ليس غيرى ، أنا الرب وليس آخر ، مصور النور وخالق الظلمة ، صانع السلام وخالق الشر ، أنا الرب صانع كل هذه  ] أش 45 : 5- 7 .
+++ أى أن الهدف هو تأكيد وحدانية الخالق ، لكل ما فى الوجود بلا إستثناء ، لنفى الإدعاء – الذى كان يقوله الوثنيون – بوجود عديد من الخالقين ، كل منهم يخلق نوعية معينة من الظواهر الطبيعية .
    (((( 3 ))))   وبنفس المعنى –  لنفى تعدد الآلهة –  مكتوب :-  [ هل تحدث بلية فى مدينة ، والرب لم يصنعها ] عا 3: 6 .
    ((((  4  ))))  وقد كانت – وما زالت – عبادة الآلهة العديدة منتشرة فى العالم ، فكانوا يظنون أن كل إله يخلق عنصراً من عناصر الطبيعة ، فإله يخلق النور  وآخر يخلق الظلام  ، وإله يخلق الماء  وآخر يخلق النار، وآخر خالق الريح ، وآخر خالق الحجر ( ويسكن فيه) ، وآخر خالق التخصيب ( وكانوا يعبدونه بطقوس جنسية وبالتزاوج الجماعى المختلط ، فى ساحات عبادته) ، ، وآخر خالق البراكين ، وخالق الزلازل ، والزوابع...... إلخ  .
      ((((  5  ))))  وقد تسللت هذه الأفكار الوثنية ، من الشعوب المحيطة بشعب الله القديم ، إلى تفكيربعض  الناس من شعب الله . + فكان لابد من مقاومتها وإبطالها فوراً  ، بمثل هذه الآيات التى أرسلها الله على فم أنبيائه .
++ ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ، أن الأراميين إعتقدوا أن إله شعب الله ، هو إله جبال فقط  ( بعدما إنهزموا هناك ) وقرروا أن يحاربوهم فى السهول ، حيث سيعجز إله شعب الله عن التصرف .
++ فأرسل الله أحد أنبيائه ، إلى الشعب وإلى أخاب الملك ، فقال لهم : [ هكذا قال الرب : من أجل أن الأراميين قالوا أن الرب إنما هو إله جبال وليس إله أودية ، لذلك ، أدفع كل جمهورهم العظيم ليدك ، فتعلمون أنى أنا الرب ] 1 مل 20 : 28 . وهو ما حدث فعلاً ، فسقط إدعاء الوثنيين ، الذين كل عباداتهم هى من الشيطان ، وكل أفكارهم – أيضاً- منه  .
       (((( 6 )))  وقد كان هدف الشيطان -– من الإدعاء بوجود خالقين عديدين ، بعضهم يخلق الإيجابيات ، وبعضهم يخلق السلبيات --- هو أن يفصل بين الناس وبين الله . لكى يمنعهم عن الربط بين خطاياهم – التى يريدهم الله أن يتوبوا عنها – وبين عقوبات الله التأديبية .
+++ بل إن الشيطان كان يجعل الناس يظنون أن إرضاء هذه الآلهة ، لمنع الكوارث ، يكون بتنفيذ العبادات النجسة ، كالزنى والشذوذ والقتل ، بل وحرق أطفالهم أحياءً ، للبعل ولمولوك ( 2مل16: 3 ، أر 19: 5 ، حز 20 : 31 ) .
+++ بل ويشير الكتاب المقدس لشيئ غريب ، قد يكون شيئاً آخر غير حرق أطفالهم ، وهو عبادة الصنم ، بإعطاء الرجل من زرعه للصنم ، بالزنى مع الصنم ( راجع : لا 20: 2- 5 ، بالمقابلة مع : لا 18 : 20 و21 )
       (((( 7 ))))  فكل الفظائع ، كانت تتم بحجة إرضاء هذه الآلهة ( الشياطين ) التى تدعى أنها تتحكم فى الماء والنار والخصب والريح والكوارث والإنتصارات فى الحرب  ... إلخ .
+++++ ولذلك ، فإن الله كان يشدد جداً ، على أن هذه الإدعاءات هى أكاذيب ، وأنه لا يوجد خالق آخر غيره ، لأى شيئ فى الوجود .++ مثبتاً أقواله بأفعاله ، مثلما أوقف المطر بصلاة إيليا النبى ، لثلاث سنوات وستة أشهر ، حتى تاب الناس ، فصلى إيليا النبى ، فأنزل الله –فوراً- أنهاراً من المطر .++ ففى ذلك أظهر أنه هو الإله الوحيد ، الذى يمنع ويمنح .


----------



## esambraveheart (19 يونيو 2011)

عـلاء قال:


> *حضرتك بتقول لا الله لم يخلق الشر !!!!!*
> 
> *النص صريح واضح لا لبس فيه *
> 
> ...


*يا استاذ..."خالق الشر " هنا بمعني " من يجلب البلايا التي يعتبرها الانسان شرا له "( علي الاشرار بالاخص و علي مقاومي الرب )..و ليست بمعني الخلق او الجَبْل مثل خلق الانسان ..و معني ان يجلب الله الشر علي مقاوميه هو انه يدفعهم لخوض حروب او يدفعهم لايدي اعدائهم فيهلكون او يدفعهم لغرورهم و انفلاتهم فيسقطون بشرور انفسهم .*
*يؤكد علي ذلك العبارة السابقه لها مباشرة و فيها المعني المضاد لخلق الشر الذي يقصده الرب و هو " صانع السلام "..بمعني من يجلب السلام و ليس بمعني من " يخلق السلام "*
*و اسالك هنا بالمثل لاظهر لك خطاء منطقك العجيب الجامد في التفسير و الاصرار علي المعني المشتق من حرفية النص و اللفظ...:*
*هل السلام يُصْنَع و هل هو شئ قابل للخلق و التصنيع..و ما هي مكوناته اذن ان كان السلام شئ قابل للخلق او للتصنيع لكي نصنعه في مصانعنا فنرتاح للابد و نحيا في سلام ابدي و لا نعاني من ويلات حروب بعد؟؟؟*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (19 يونيو 2011)

هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ لِمَسِيحِهِ لِكُورَشَ الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُ بِيَمِينِهِ لأَدُوسَ أَمَامَهُ أُمَماً وَأَحْقَاءَ مُلُوكٍ أَحُلُّ. لأَفْتَحَ أَمَامَهُ الْمِصْرَاعَيْنِ وَالأَبْوَابُ لاَ تُغْلَقُ: 
 «أَنَا أَسِيرُ قُدَّامَكَ وَالْهِضَابَ أُمَهِّدُ. أُكَسِّرُ مِصْرَاعَيِ النُّحَاسِ وَمَغَالِيقَ الْحَدِيدِ أَقْصِفُ. 
 وَأُعْطِيكَ ذَخَائِرَ الظُّلْمَةِ وَكُنُوزَ الْمَخَابِئِ لِتَعْرِفَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يَدْعُوكَ بِاسْمِكَ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
 لأَجْلِ عَبْدِي يَعْقُوبَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ مُخْتَارِي دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. لَقَّبْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُنِي. 
 أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلَهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي. 
 لِيَعْلَمُوا مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ وَمِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا أَنْ لَيْسَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. 
 مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ. 
هنا الرب يوجه رساله للملك الفارسي كورش الذي كان من اتباع الديانه الزردشتيه التي تؤمن بالاهين
الاول اله النور اهورمزدا
الثاني اله الشر اهريمان
الاول هو مصدر الخيرات
و الثاني مصدر الكوارث مثل الزلازل و الفيضانات و...الخ
فالرب هنا يقول لقورش انه خالق النور و الضلمه و انه سبب الخيرات و الكوارث التي تحدث بسماح منه و المقصود بالشر هنا هي الكوارث الطبيعه و ليس الخطايا مثل الزني و السرقه...الخ
فالخطايا مصدرها الانسان و ليس الرب لان الرب قدوس لاخطيه له
و الرب قال الشر و ليس الخطيه و يوكد كلامي المفسرين امثال
جون جيل
 peace between God and men is made by Christ, who is God over all; spiritual peace of conscience comes from God, through Christ, by the Spirit; eternal glory and happiness is of God, which saints enter into at death; peace among the saints themselves here, and with the men of the world; peace in churches, and in the world, God is the author of, even of all prosperity of every kind, which this word includes: "evil" is also from him; not the evil of sin
بارنز
The parallelism here shows that this is not to be understood in the sense of all evil, but of that which is the opposite of peace and prosperity. That is, God directs judgments, disappointments, trials, and calamities; he has power to suffer the mad passions of people to rage, and to afflict nations with war; he presides over adverse as well as prosperous events
و في تفسير اخر
Hebrew, "ra" translated "sorrow," "wretchedness," "adversity," "afflictions," "calamities," but never translated sin. God created evil only in the sense that He made sorrow, wretchedness, etc, to be the sure fruits of sin. 
انطونيوس فكري
خالق الشر = فبعض الأمم الوثنية ومنهم الفرس كان لهم إيمان بأن هناك إلهين اله للخير وإله للشر. والمعنى هنا أنه ليس سوى إله واحد والشر هو بسماح منه. والله لا يتسبب في الشر أو الخطية، فالخطية هي عدم القدرة أو فشل الإنسان في أن يحيا في بر، فالسرقة هي فشل الإنسان أن يحيا أميناً. ولكن الشر المقصود هنا هو ما يحسبه الإنسان شراًُ مثل الحروب والأمراض والموت، وهذه يسمح بها الله وهدفها التأديب. وكلمة شر هنا جاءت ليست بمعنى خطية ولكن الأثار التي تسببها الخطية من حزن وضيق وآلام. هذه الأثار هي نتيجة الخطية ولكن الله بمحبته حول هذه الآلام للتأديب للخلاص وهنا معنى ما نصلى به بالقداس الغريغورى "حولت لي العقوبة خلاصاً"
تادرس يعقوب
إذ عُرفت الديانات الفارسية بالغنوصية التي ركزت على "ثنائية الله"، بمعنى وجود إله للخير وإله للشر، لهذا أراد الله أن ينتزع هذا الفكر من كورش، قائلاً له: "أنا الرب وليس آخر؛ مصور النور وخالق الظلمة، صانع السلام وخالق الشر؛ أنا الرب صانعُ كل هذه" [7].

جاءت كلمة "الشر ra " لا بمعنى الخطية وإنما ثمر الخطية أو عقوبتها من حزن وضيق. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يوجد شر هو بالحقيقة شر: الزنا، الدعارة، الطمع، وأشياء أخرى مخفية بلا عدد تستحق التوبيخ الشديد والعقوبة. كما يوجد أيضًا شر هو في الحقيقة ليس شرًا، إنما يدعى كذلك مثل المجاعة، الكارثة، الموت، المرض وما أشبه ذلك؛ فإن هذه ليست شرورًا وإنما تدعى هكذا. لماذا؟ لأنها لو كانت شرورًا لما كانت تصبح مصدرًا لخيرنا، إذ تؤدب كبرياءنا وتكاسلنا، وتقودنا إلى الغيرة، وتجعلنا أكثر يقظة[479]]. بنفس المعنى يقول الأب ثيؤدور في مناظرات القديس يوحنا كاسيان: [اعتاد الكتاب المقدس أن يستخدم تعبيريْ "شرور"، "أحزان" في معان غير مناسبة، فإنها ليست شريرة في طبيعتها وإنما دُعيت كذلك لأنه يظن أنها شرور بالنسبة لمن لم تسبب لهم خيرًا[480]].


----------



## عـلاء (19 يونيو 2011)

*انا لم اقل أن الله سبب الشر أو أن الله يفعل الشر حاشا لله تبارك وتعالى 
لكن الله خلق الشر نصا من الكتاب المقدس كما خلق الخير ايضاً
خلق شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
خلق الليل والنهار
خلق النور والظلمة
خلق الزرع والحصاد
خلق الحيوانات النجسة والغير نجسة
خلق العذاب الأبدي والحياه الأبدية
خلق الجنة والنار

والله هو من خلق الحيّة التي أغوت آدم عليه السلام

*​*

* الله خالق البرد والحر ـ الصيف والشتاء ـ الليل والنهار ـ الزرع والحصاد**تكوين 8 : 22 مدة كل ايام الارض زرع وحصاد وبرد وحر وصيف وشتاء ونهار وليل لا تزال**
* الله هو خالق العذاب الأبدي والحياه الابدية**مت 25: 46 فيمضي هؤلاء الى عذاب ابدي والابرار الى حياة ابدية**
* الله هو خالق الحياه والموت والخير والشر**تث 30: 15 انظر.قد جعلت اليوم قدامك الحياة والخير والموت والشر**2 صم 12: 11 هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك امام عينيك واعطيهنّ لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس.**2 صم 3: 39 وانا اليوم ضعيف وممسوح ملكا وهؤلاء الرجال بنو صروية اقوى مني.يجازي الرب فاعل الشرّ كشرّه**
* الله هو خالق كل الحيوانات ـ الله هو خالق الحيّة التي أغوت آدم ـ الله هو خالق جميع الحيوانات النجسة والغير نجسه**تك 3: 1  وكانت الحيّة أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله.فقالت للمرأة أحقا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة.**
النص صريح وواضح ولا يحتاج إلى تأويل**من خلق شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ؟ !! **من خلق الحيوانات النجسة ؟ !! **من خلق الزرع والحصاد ؟ !! **من خلق الحيّة التي أغوت آدم ؟ !! **مثلك كمثل الذي يقول ربنا ميقصدشي الزرع كله لا ده يقصد الكوسة بس ؟ !! **الآيات واضحة ... الله هو خالق الخير والشر هو خالق البرد والحر هو خالق الصيف والشتاء هو خالق الليل والنهار هو خالق النور والظلمة هو خالق الحيوانات التي يؤكل منها والنجسة التي لا يؤكل منها هو خالق العذاب الأبدي والحياة الأبدية هو خالق الأبرار والأشرار هو خالق المرتد والصالح


منتظر الاجابة على النقطة الثانية : هل يخدع الله ويمكر بالمؤمن ؟ ! 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2011)

> *لكن الله خلق الشر نصا من الكتاب المقدس كما خلق الخير ايضاً*


*ووضحنالك مفهوم الشر بانه ليس معناه الخطية والعصيان والفساد معناه هو كل البلايا اللى بتحدث للانسان ويعتبرها شر بسبب خطاياه كل هذا بيحدث تحت سلطان الله *


> *منتظر الاجابة على النقطة الثانية : هل يخدع الله ويمكر بالمؤمن ؟ ! *


*بص يا حبيبى خليك دغرى فى كلامك وقول النص اللى عايز تسال عنه
عايز تسال عن الكلام الىل قاله ارميا لله فى نبوة ارميا
** فَقُلْتُ: «آهِ، يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، حَقًّا إِنَّكَ خِدَاعًا خَادَعْتَ هذَا الشَّعْبَ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ، قَائِلاً: يَكُونُ لَكُمْ سَلاَمٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَ السَّيْفُ النَّفْسَ*


----------



## antonius (19 يونيو 2011)

*



الكتاب المقدس يقول عكس ما تتفوه به استاذي الفاضل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *[FONT=&quot]الخير هو عكس الشر في الكتاب المقدس وجاء الحديث على وجه العموم والشمول لم يستثني اية شر كما لم يستثني أيه خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
> *


عدتُ إليك أخ علاء, 
أرجوك, حاول أن تترك تعالمك جانباً, حتّى تتعلّم و تفهم عقديتنا بشكل سليم!



> *تث 30: 15 انظر.قد جعلت اليوم قدامك الحياة والخير والموت والشر*


ما المشكلة في النص؟ النص هذا يشرح لنا كيف إنّ الله اعطانا حريّة الارادة فلنا أن نختار طريق الرب و نحيا, او نختار الابتعاد عنه فنموت! 
بالعكس, بل لو قرأت النص كاملاً, سترى إنّه يثبت ما قلته انا من إنّ الحياة (الخير) هو اتباع الله و تعاليمه, و البعد عنه هو الموت, هو الشر! 
إقرأ: 
*15. «اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلتُ اليَوْمَ قُدَّامَكَ الحَيَاةَ وَالخَيْرَ وَالمَوْتَ وَالشَّرَّ*
*16. بِمَا أَنِّي أَوْصَيْتُكَ اليَوْمَ أَنْ تُحِبَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ وَتَسْلُكَ فِي طُرُقِهِ وَتَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضَهُ وَأَحْكَامَهُ لِتَحْيَا وَتَنْمُوَ وَيُبَارِكَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا.*
*17. فَإِنِ انْصَرَفَ قَلبُكَ وَلمْ تَسْمَعْ بَل غَوَيْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لآِلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَعَبَدْتَهَا*
*18. فَإِنِّي أُنْبِئُكُمُ اليَوْمَ أَنَّكُمْ لا مَحَالةَ تَهْلِكُونَ. لا تُطِيلُ الأَيَّامَ عَلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ عَابِرٌ الأُرْدُنَّ لِتَدْخُلهَا وَتَمْتَلِكَهَا.*
*19. أُشْهِدُ عَليْكُمُ اليَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. قَدْ جَعَلتُ قُدَّامَكَ الحَيَاةَ وَالمَوْتَ. البَرَكَةَ وَاللعْنَةَ. فَاخْتَرِ الحَيَاةَ لِتَحْيَا أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ*
..
إذن:
الحياة, الخير, البركة, مقترنة بالله و إتباعه
الموت, الهلاك, الشر مقترنة بالابتعاد عن الله و عصيانه
القول بإن الله خلق الخير و الشر, هو إقرار تناقض في الذات الالهية و هذا مُحال!


> *[FONT=&quot]والرب في الكتاب المقدس يجازي الشر بشر مثله :[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]2 صم 3: 39 وانا اليوم ضعيف وممسوح ملكا وهؤلاء الرجال بنو صروية اقوى مني.يجازي الرب فاعل الشرّ كشرّه[/FONT]*




غلطان, إستنتاجك لا علاقة له بالنص! 
الكتاب المُقدّس يُعلّمنا مصدر الشر! يقول رب المجد يسوع المسيح:​ 
​*21*. لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ *مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ تَخْرُجُ الأَفْكَارُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ*: زِنىً فِسْقٌ قَتْلٌ
*22*. سِرْقَةٌ طَمَعٌ خُبْثٌ مَكْرٌ عَهَارَةٌ عَيْنٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ تَجْدِيفٌ كِبْرِيَاءُ جَهْلٌ.
*23*. جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ الشُّرُورِ تَخْرُجُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ وَتُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ».​

و يقول يوحنّا في رسالته:
يوحنا 3 الأصحاح 1 العدد 11 أَيُّهَا الْحَبِيبُ، لاَ تَتَمَثَّلْ بِالشَّرِّ بَلْ بِالْخَيْرِ، لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْخَيْرَ هُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَمَنْ يَصْنَعُ الشَّرَّ فَلَمْ يُبْصِرِ اللهَ. 
فالكتاب واضح لمن يقرأه! و تعليمه صريح لا يخفى على أحد! ولا تظننّ يا علاء إنّك تستطيع أن تلوي اعناق المعاني ها هنا امام أعيُنِ اولاد الملك!
يعلّمنا الكتاب المُقدّس ايضا ان نحارب الشر بالخير:
رومية الأصحاح 12 العدد 21 لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.
امّا النص الذي اقتبسته حضرتك, فيتكلّم عن عدل الله! و ليس يقول إن الله يرتكب الشر! حاشا والف حاشا! 
و لكنك نقلت النص دون فهمٍ او تدبُّر! تعال اُريك معناه بمثل:
تُحدَّد درجة الطالب بدرجة دراسته! 
يُغرّم السارق على قدر سرقته!
يُجازى فاعل الشرّ كشرّه! 
كلها نفس الصيغة! و ليس المعنى إن المعلّم يفعل الدراسة او المسروق يرتكب إثماً او الله يفعل شراً!!! فليس عقاب الله للشرير شراً..!! بل هو عين العدل! والآية التي اقتبستها حضرتك هي دعاء للملك أن يجازي الربّ القتلة بالموت! و ليس أساساً نص مطلق كما تصوّره! إقرأ السياق: 
*38*. وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: «أَلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رَئِيساً وَعَظِيماً سَقَطَ الْيَوْمَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ؟
*39*. وَأَنَا الْيَوْمَ ضَعِيفٌ وَمَمْسُوحٌ مَلِكاً، وَهَؤُلاَءِ الرِّجَالُ بَنُو صَرُويَةَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي. يُجَازِي الرَّبُّ فَاعِلَ الشَّرِّ كَشَرِّهِ
فهنا يبدو واضحاً من السياق إنّه يدعو الله أن يعاقبهم على قتل أبنير! و ليس يقول إنّ الله شرير!! فذلك القول من الهزالة بمكان! 


> *[FONT=&quot]2 صم 12: 11 هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك امام عينيك واعطيهنّ لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس.[/FONT]*​



مرّة اُخرى, اقتطاع للنص من سياقه, الامر و ما فيه هو عقوبة للنبي داود على خطيّته ! و كما شرحت فإنّ عقوبة الله ليست شر! بل عدل! 
فتعريف الشر يقضي بإنّه لا يصدر عن الله! فكُل ما يصدر عن الله هو خير! ما تفعله أنت هو إنّك اخضعت الله للخير و الشر!! و هذا بذاته كفر و شرك لو تمعّنت فيه و فيه مشاكل جمّة لا وقت للدخول فيها الآن! الله هو الخير و كل ما يفعله خير و كل بعيد عنه شر! فليس الشر موجود بذاته او الخير موجود مخلوق!! 
فهمت يا علاء أم تريد الاستزادة؟ 

​


----------



## antonius (19 يونيو 2011)

القول بإن الشر مخلوق هو جريمة بحق الإله ومن يعبد إلهاً خالقاً للشر هو مخبول بلا شك!


----------



## عـلاء (19 يونيو 2011)

*


شمس الحق قال:



ووضحنالك مفهوم الشر بانه ليس معناه الخطية والعصيان والفساد معناه هو كل البلايا اللى بتحدث للانسان ويعتبرها شر بسبب خطاياه كل هذا بيحدث تحت سلطان الله 

بص يا حبيبى خليك دغرى فى كلامك وقول النص اللى عايز تسال عنه
عايز تسال عن الكلام الىل قاله ارميا لله فى نبوة ارميا
 فَقُلْتُ: «آهِ، يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، حَقًّا إِنَّكَ خِدَاعًا خَادَعْتَ هذَا الشَّعْبَ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ، قَائِلاً: يَكُونُ لَكُمْ سَلاَمٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَ السَّيْفُ النَّفْسَ

أنقر للتوسيع...



بص يا حبيب قلبي من جوه 

لما ربنا يقولك 
* *تكوين 8 : 22 مدة كل ايام الارض زرع وحصاد وبرد وحر وصيف وشتاء ونهار وليل لا تزال*​ *هتقول الزرع ده بس الطماطم والكوسة والبسلة لا ؟ !!! *
​*حاجه غريبة 

الله يقول لك أنا خالق الشر والخير .. 
الله يقول لك أنا خالق الحيوانات جميعا وهذه الحيوانات منها النجسة والغير نجسة ..
الشر هو كل الشر والخير هو كل الخير مش بمزاجك 

لو عندك نص يفسر الشر ده فقط على أنه البلاء كما تقول أو الحرب 

**ألم يخلق الله الحيّة التي أغوت آدم ؟
رد على السؤال صراحة نعم أم لا 



ارجو أن تجيب على السؤال دوغري طالما أنك عارف النص جاوب 

هل يمكر الله ويخدع المؤمن ؟ 

نعم أم لا 




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2011)

ألم يخلق الله الحيّة التي أغوت آدم ؟
رد على السؤال صراحة نعم أم لا 
​
*الحية التى أغرت آدم هى الشيطان فهل الله خلقه شيطانا أم ملاكا؟
الشيطان كان ملاكا وسقط نتيجة لكبريائة . إذن الله لم يخلقه شيطانا بل ملاكا فالله لم يخلق خليقة شريرة البته*


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

عـلاء قال:


> *
> ارجو أن تجيب على السؤال دوغري طالما أنك عارف النص جاوب
> 
> هل يمكر الله ويخدع المؤمن ؟
> ...



زميلي 

سؤالك خاطيء من الأساس ، لأن فهمك للشر خاطيء ، ولذلك لن تجد أن أحد يستطيع أن يجيبك بنعم أو لا ، لأن صيغة سؤالك مغلوطة وبالتالي لا يوجد لها إجابة

عودة لك: *ما مفهومك للشر* ؟ 

طبعاً من المهم الإجابة لنكون على نفس الخط ، مش واحد بيحكي بالشرق والثاني بجاوب بالغرب


----------



## عـلاء (19 يونيو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ألم يخلق الله الحيّة التي أغوت آدم ؟
> رد على السؤال صراحة نعم أم لا
> ​
> *الحية التى أغرت آدم هى الشيطان فهل الله خلقه شيطانا أم ملاكا؟
> الشيطان كان ملاكا وسقط نتيجة لكبريائة . إذن الله لم يخلقه شيطانا بل ملاكا فالله لم يخلق خليقة شريرة البته*



*

وهل الله لا يعلم أن الملاك لن يتحول إلى حية وشيطان ؟ 

ألم يخلق الله الحياه الأبدية والعذاب الأبدي ؟ 

وهل الله عندما خلق شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لا يعلم أن آدم سيغويه الشيطان الذي ويأكل من الشجرة ويفعل الشر ؟ 


وهل الله عندما خلق الحيوانات .. ألم يخلق فيها النجس وغير النجس ؟ !! 

وهل الله عندما خلق الزرع .. ألم يخلق فيها الخبيث والطيب ؟ 


وهل الله عندما خلق الجنة وهي الخير كل الخير 
ألم يخلق الله الجحيم وهي الشر كل الشر ؟ ! 



في النهاية كما خلق الله الخير والشر 
خلق الإنسان مخير له الحرية أن يختار الخير ويختار الشر
خلق الإنسان مخير أن يتبع طريق الخير أو يتبع طريق الشيطان

خلق الرسل وأرسلهم بالكتب السماوية وخلق الحية (الشيطان) وانظره إلى يوم الدينونة 


متابع ..في الانتظار 

*​


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

*أرجو أن تجيبني على سؤالي

ما تعريفك للشر ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2011)

*سقوط بعض الملائكة بسبب كبريائهم ليس معناه أن الله خلقه أشرار بل الله خلقهم ملائكة نورانيين وأعطاهم حرية الإرادة وهم سقطوا هل الله أجبرهم على السقوط ؟
بالنسبة للنار الأبدية ليست شرا أبدا بل هى عقاب لإبليس و أتباعة فالله بم يخلق شيئا شريرا.
بالنسبة للنباتات ليس فيها خبيثا وطيبا ولكن كل فى مجالة فما لانستخدمة كأكل أو مشرب نستخدمة كأدوية وعلاجات فكل حسن فى الإستخدام الذى خلقه الله من أجله. لكن الإستخدام الشرير من الإنسان هو من جعل هناك فكرة خاطئة بالخبيث والطيب .*


----------



## عـلاء (19 يونيو 2011)

*


MeToo قال:



أرجو أن تجيبني على سؤالي
 
 ما تعريفك للشر ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...





**الشر هو عكس الخير وهو كل خبيث دنس نجس كريه ما دون الفطرة،*
* فالله خلقنا بالفطرة على الخير. 
**فالقتل شر والسرقة شر والخيانة شر والرشوة شر والنميمة شر والزنا شر والإسراف شر والكره شر وعبادة غير الله وعبادة المخلوق من دون الله أعظم الشر *​


----------



## عـلاء (19 يونيو 2011)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



سقوط بعض الملائكة بسبب كبريائهم ليس معناه أن الله خلقه أشرار بل الله خلقهم ملائكة نورانيين وأعطاهم حرية الإرادة وهم سقطوا هل الله أجبرهم على السقوط ؟
بالنسبة للنار الأبدية ليست شرا أبدا بل هى عقاب لإبليس و أتباعة فالله بم يخلق شيئا شريرا.
بالنسبة للنباتات ليس فيها خبيثا وطيبا ولكن كل فى مجالة فما لانستخدمة كأكل أو مشرب نستخدمة كأدوية وعلاجات فكل حسن فى الإستخدام الذى خلقه الله من أجله. لكن الإستخدام الشرير من الإنسان هو من جعل هناك فكرة خاطئة بالخبيث والطيب .

أنقر للتوسيع...



يا اخي الكريم أنا لم أقل أن الله يفعل الشر حاشا لله 

ركز معي جيدا اخي العزيز 

لم أقل أن الله خلق المخلوق شريرا بل خلق المخلوق على الفطرة وهي الخير.

لم يأمر الله بالشر أبدا بل أمرنا الله بالخير.

فهذا طريق الخير وهذا طريق الشر والإنسان مخير بينهما أن يختار.

لكن من خلق طريق الخير وطريق الشر ؟ !! الله 

كما صنع الله التواضع خلق الكبرياء .. فهل الله أمرنا بالتواضع أم بالكبرياء ؟ التواضع بالطبع ولكنه خلق الكبرياء أيضاً وأنت مخير أن تختار بينهما 








*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2011)

*الله لم يخلق الشر بل الشر هو أفعال رديئة من صنع المخلوق ...
الله إرادته أن يفعل الإنسان الصلاح لكن طبيعة الإنسان الفاسدة تصنع شرا ولا مخلص لها سوى أن تقبل تجديد الطبيعة البشرية عن طريق قبول خلاص رب المجد يسوع وعمله الكفارى ونوال المعمودية .*


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

عـلاء قال:


> *
> 
> **الشر هو عكس الخير وهو كل خبيث دنس نجس كريه ما دون الفطرة،*
> * فالله خلقنا بالفطرة على الخير.
> **فالقتل شر والسرقة شر والخيانة شر والرشوة شر والنميمة شر والزنا شر والإسراف شر والكره شر وعبادة غير الله وعبادة المخلوق من دون الله أعظم الشر *​



الشر ليس عكس الخير ، الشر هو انحراف عن الخير والذي هو أساس الخليقة ، عندما خلق الله العالم وجد أن كل ما خلقه حسن ، لا بل حسن جداً

فالأصل في الخليقة هو الخير ، لذلك ببساطة الشر هو غياب الخير

هناك تعبيران للشر كما سبق وقال الزملاء ، شر مثل الكوارث الطبيعية والأمراض ، وشر ناتج عن حرية الإرادة التي نتج عنها السقوط ودخول الطبيعة الساقطة للإنسان ..


----------



## antonius (19 يونيو 2011)

> *الله يقول لك أنا خالق الشر والخير ..
> الله يقول لك أنا خالق الحيوانات جميعا وهذه الحيوانات منها النجسة والغير نجسة ..
> الشر هو كل الشر والخير هو كل الخير مش بمزاجك *



*مرّة اُخرى مع التعالم التافه الذي لا يدل الّا على قلّة المعرفة !!*
*لا, يُمكن ان يُقصد البعض باستعمال المطلق! اولستم تقولون ذلك في تفسيركم لايه اليهود و العزير؟ هذا لغوياً.. و لكني لن ادع هذه حجتي! بل أريدك إنّ الكتاب مليء بأيآت توضّح لأي عاقل إن الشر يأتي بالمعنيين الذين ذكرت لك في مشاركتي #9*
*وهذا ليس خاص بالشر! بل السماء أيضاً لها معاني عدّة في الكتاب المُقدّس! *
*كذلك النار, لها رموز عديدة مختلفة! و العديد من المصطلحات الاخرى! *
*فإذن, و كملخّص, الشر نوعان*
*1- شر أرضي مادي ( كوارث, موت, مرض, الخ)*
*2- شر معصية وإثم (زنا, سرقة, سكر, قتل, الخ) *
*و الفرق بينهما واضح والجمع بين المعنيين والقول انهما واحد كلام غير معقول أبداً لا يصدر عن دارس فاهم!*
*فالسياق مهم جداً في فهم الآيات و ليس كما تحاول عقلك بإن الشر معناه واحد! *
*آيات فيها الشر بمعنى البلاء:*
*الخير والشر الحياة والموت الفقر والغنى من عند الرب (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 11: 14)*

*فالشر المقصود هنا هو الموت و الفقر, والخير المقصود هو الحياة و الغنى!! اي انه بلاء لا إثم!*
*الملوك الأول الأصحاح 9 العدد 9 فَيَقُولُونَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَهُمُ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ آبَاءَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَسَجَدُوا لَهَا وَعَبَدُوهَا. لِذَلِكَ جَلَبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ هَذَا الشَّرِّ.*
*فالشر هنا فمعنى العقوبة (البلاء)*
*نحميا الأصحاح 2 العدد 17 ثُمَّ قُلْتُ لَهُمْ: [أَنْتُمْ تَرُونَ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي نَحْنُ فِيهِ كَيْفَ أَنَّ أُورُشَلِيمَ خَرِبَةٌ وَأَبْوَابَهَا قَدْ أُحْرِقَتْ بِالنَّارِ. هَلُمَّ فَنَبْنِيَ سُورَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَلاَ نَكُونُ بَعْدُ عَاراً].* 
*وهنا ايضا بمعنى الخراب والبلاء*
*أيوب الأصحاح 2 العدد 11 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَصْحَابُ أَيُّوبَ الثَّلاَثَةُ بِكُلِّ الشَّرِّ الَّذِي أَتَى عَلَيْهِ جَاءُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ: أَلِيفَازُ التَّيْمَانِيُّ وَبِلْدَدُ الشُّوحِيُّ وَصُوفَرُ النَّعْمَاتِيُّ وَتَوَاعَدُوا أَنْ يَأْتُوا لِيَرْثُوا لَهُ وَيُعَزُّوهُ.*
*و في قصّة ايوب, الشر هنا هو البلاء كما هو معروف (لاحظ ما سيتبع بعد قليل)*
*آيات فيها الشر بمعنى الإثم:*
*"حِدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَافْعَلِ الْخَيْرَ" (سفر المزامير 37: 27)*
*"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ، مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 9)*
*واضح ان المعنى تغيّر! فليس الرب يوصي بأن نبتعد عن الفقر! بل عن الإثم والخطية*
*الملوك الأول الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَاماً كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.* 
*أيوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 1 كَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أَرْضِ عُوصَ اسْمُهُ أَيُّوبُ. وَكَانَ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ كَامِلاً وَمُسْتَقِيماً يَتَّقِي اللهَ وَيَحِيدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ.* 
*سليمان ارتكب إثماً كما هنا, وأيوب رجل يحيد عن الإثم! (لاحظ فرق معنى الشر هنا و الشر في الاية التي فوق من سفر ايوب التي تتكلم عن البلاء)*
*.....*
*والآن إضافة لمزيد من الايات حول تعريف الشر و كيف انه ليس من خلق الله*
*أيوب الأصحاح 18 العدد 21 إِنَّمَا تِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ وَهَذَا مَقَامُ مَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ اللهَ].*
*فاعلي الشر هم الذين لا يعرفون الله! فالشر هو الابتعاد عن الله*
*رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 13 لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.* 
*فالله ليس شرير كما اتهمته و لا يجرّب بالشر! و هذا النص مطلق في معناه! فإذن الله ليس شرير و لا يجرّب بالاثم!*
*و لا يمكن بحال أن نقول ان الله هو خالق الإثم لإن ذلك معناه ان الله شرير! وحاشا والف حاشا عما تصفون!! *
*الكتاب يقول:*
*متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 35 اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ.* 
*ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه و الله قدوس هو كمال الخير والابتعاد عنه هو الشر !*
*...*
*...*
*و لو اردت المزيد لزدناك يا علاء !*
*ربنا يهديك*


----------



## antonius (19 يونيو 2011)

> *وهل الله لا يعلم أن الملاك لن يتحول إلى حية وشيطان ؟ *



*بلى يعلم, الملاك إختار العصيان, اي الشر, ولم يخلق الله الشر*
*ما تفعله أنت من نسبة الشر لله هو أشد الكفر و الانحراف عن الحق!*
*نوّر الله عقلك يا زميل*


----------



## حنا السرياني (19 يونيو 2011)

عـلاء قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الظاهر ان الاخ لا يفهم ما نقوله
الرب يتكلم عن كورش ملك الفرس الزردشتي
و يقول له انا خالق نور و الظلام و خالق الشر
و المقصود بالشر هنا هو ما كان يعتقده الفرس بان الكوارث الطبيعيه مثل الزلازل و الاوبئه تاتي من اهريمان اله الظلمه و الشر
و ان الخيرات تاتي من اله النور و السلام
و الشر المقصود هنا هو الكوارث و ليس الخطايا مثل الزني و القتل فهي من صنع البشر
و اذا رجعنا للنص الانكليزي نري الاتي
 I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things. 
و الكلمه هنا هيevil التي تعني الشر و ليس الخطيه و لو كان يقصد الخطيه لكتب sin و هذه ما اكده المفسرين الشرقيين و الغربيين علي حد سواء


----------



## antonius (19 يونيو 2011)

*



بدون كلام مرسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *يا اخي يا استاذي يا عزيزي يا عمي يا فاضل *


*يا أخي إقرأ شرحنا إن كان فهم الخلاصة وحدها صعب! وضعت لك تأصيلاً مفصلاً الى حد ما!! تعّب نفسك شويّة, و أُحذرك أن لا تحاول فرض تفسيراتك الشخصيّة علينا وأنت لا تفهم أساساً ما تقول!*
*حافظلك كلمتين وشايف حالك عالم زمانك وانت الكتاب المقدّس اكاد اجزم انك لم تمسّه بحياتك ناهيك عن قراءته*
*ارجو توضيح اي لبس لا يزال عندك في موضوعك دون الخروج الى موضوع اخر*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2011)

> *
> أليس هذا كلام الله ؟
> هل يمكن لنا أن نحكر الشر على الحروب مثلا ؟ !
> هل يمكن أنا نحكر الزرع على الكوساء مثلا ؟ !!
> الحديث جاء بإطلاق على العموم والشمول *


*مش انا قولت ممنوع منعا باتا اى شخص غير مسيحى يقوم بتفسير نصوص الكتاب
مش عيب فيك لا سمح الله
بس انتوا مبتفهموش حاجة
وبتخلطوا الفكر المسيحى بالفكر الاسلامى
الذى يقول اعوذ برب الفلق من شر ما خلق
فتتخيلوا ان اى شر فى الكون هو من خلقة الله
ووضحنالك بتفسير النص كليا ان الله لا يخلق شرا بمعنى الفساد والخطية او اى شئ يضاد صلاح الله المتناهى لان الكتاب اوضح ان اصل الشرور هو ابليس 
لكن المقصود هنا هو نتائج الخطية وعقاب ملك وثنى وبيوضحله ان الخير والشر بين ايديه 
بالنسبة لنص ارميا هشرحهولك بالتفصيل الممل بس لما نخلص من النقطة الاولى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

أجابك إخوتى بأن كلمة الشر هنا - فى أصولها - تعنى الشرور من نوع البلايا والمصائب والأعاصير والزلازل .... إلخ

ولا تعنى مطلقاً معنى الخطية

وقد أوردت لسيادتك بحثاً عن أصل الكلمة فى اللغة اليونانية ، مع حصر لإستخدماتها ، والذى لا يدخل فيه معنى الخطية ، بخلاف الكلمة التى تعنى خطية ، والتى أوردنا لك بحثاً عنها أيضاً

وكان ذلك فى المداخلة رقم 18  :- 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2855973&postcount=18

فلماذا لا تريد أن تقرأ إجاباتنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (20 يونيو 2011)

لا داعي لان نضيع الوقت في تكرار الإجابة لشخص لا يحترم حتى القانون والنظام، فهو مسجل بعشرات العضويات ويتبع نفس إسلوب الجدال والتشتيت. من يريد ان يفهم فليفهم ومن يرفض الفهم فهذه مشكلته هو فقط.


----------



## esambraveheart (20 يونيو 2011)

*هذا موضوع ينبغي تثبيته لافادة الجميع..لانه يجيب علي سؤال هام و حساس و قد يشغل بال الكثيرين​*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2011)

*



كما صنع الله التواضع خلق الكبرياء .. فهل الله أمرنا بالتواضع أم بالكبرياء ؟ التواضع بالطبع ولكنه خلق الكبرياء أيضاً وأنت مخير أن تختار بينهما 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فكر خاطئ تماما و لا يمت للمسيحية (و لا للعقل) بأى صلة !*
*ما معنى خلق الكبرياء خلق التواضع !!*
*لا يمكنك ان تشير بأصبعك لشيئ مادى موجود فى الطبيعة و تقول : هذا هو كيان الغرور او هذا هو جوهر التواضع*
*الله خلق الارادة  الحرة و لم يخلق التصرفات*
*التصرفات هى نتيجة حرية الارادة و نتاج افعال الانسان و ردود افعاله و ليست مخلوقة من الله !*

*فمن سلك بأرادته بتصرفاته مسلك التواضع و صار متواضعا و العكس صحيح*
*لعلك تقول ان الله خلق الزنى بالمرة ؟*
*ترى كيف خلقه و صوره !*
*هل تستطيع ان تشير لشجرة مثلا او اى شيئ مادى حقيقى تقول هذا هو الزنى المخلوق ؟!!*
*اما امر عجيب فعلا !*

*لا يصح ان تسقط فكرك الخاص و برمجتك العقلية الخاطئة على ايات الكتاب المقدس و فهمك لها*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 يونيو 2011)

*مشكلة الاخ انه مش قادر يفهم و لا يستوعب و لا حتي قادر يتقبل الفهم للابعاد الحقيقيه الفائقة لمداركه كمسلم  للتعبيرين " خلق " و  " الشر ".
فاصراره علي التمسك بالمعاني الحرفية لهاتين الكلمتين هو سبب استحالة الفهم لديه و لدي كل من يتبعون نفس منهاجه في التفكير و الحوار و الجدل .​*


----------



## kerllos_10 (20 يونيو 2011)

*اولا علينا ان نفهم ما المقصود بالنص ككل لكي نفهم ما هو مضمون الكلام 

الامم قديما اعتقدوا بان لكل شئ اله فهناك اله للنور واله للظلمة و اله للخير و اله للجمال و اله للشر 

فالله اوضح في هذه الاية ان الله هو واحد وليس آخر سواه 
فاحاط بالشئ و نقيضه ليفيد وحدانيته

فقال انه هو مصور النور وخالق الظلمة . وهنا نسال هل للظلمة وجود مادي ؟ بالطبع لا فالظلمة ليست مخلوقة وغير قابلة للقياس بل هي نقيض النور الذي هو مادي قابل للقياس ولكن الله قال هذا لينفي وجود اله اخر غيره فهو يتكلم مع الامم بما كانت تعتقد 

ام جهلاتك بان تقول بان الله خالق الكبرياء فحاشا لك ان تقول هذا فالله لا يحتاج لقلق الكبرياء 
فانت تعتقد بان الله متكبر فهل الله خلق كبريائه؟ ان كان كذلك فقد طرأ على الله تغيير لانه كان بدون كبرياء قبل خلق الكبرياء وحاشا لله من ذلك 

الانسان هو من صنع هذا لنفسه وليس الله فالكتاب يقول ان كل عطية صالحة وموهبة تامة هي نازلة من عند ابي الانوار  وايضا يقول لم تصيبكم تجربة الا بشرية

 فالشر هو صنع الانسان وعندما تلصقها بالله فأنت تجدف على الله وحاشا لك ولنا
*​


----------

